
New Zealand tightens immigration rules in 'Kiwi-first' crackdown - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-19/new-zealand-tightens-immigration-rules-in-kiwi-first-crackdown/8453562
======
bootload
Only six days ago, this story ran in NYT: _" As New Zealand Courts Tech
Talent, Isolation Becomes a Draw"_ [0] There is a ripple effect going on here.
Australia announced similar plans yesterday. [1]

Reference

[0] _" As New Zealand Courts Tech Talent, Isolation Becomes a Draw"_
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14112748](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14112748)

[1] _" HR, coders and manufacturing: The occupations most affected by 457 visa
changes"_ [http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-19/australia-457-visas-
oc...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-19/australia-457-visas-occupations-
affected/8454494)

